# Difficult situation



## Nikkisian89 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi.
I'm writing on here for some advice. I'm at a loss of what to do.

I've owned an Arab gelding for 6 years. He was extremely nervous, very scatty...i was the only person he would trust to do anything with him for a long time. I've had so many accidents with him, as a yearling he nearly took his leg off in a barbed wire fence. He's jumped over fences, jumped through fences, slid under fences, obviously injuring himself! He's been extremely difficult to do things with, getting rugs, boots, leg straps on him, tack on him etc was a huge challenge...many times i'd end up pinned against the wall trying to hold him whilst he freaked out at just the leg strap being fastened.
I couldn't break him in as i didn't have the experience and i began to lose interest in general. My mum who is in a wheelchair, refused to sell him and kept him. She's had a number of people looking after him all that also had a lot of accidents with him due to his VERY unpredictable nature. Anyone who has tried to get on his back have all been chucked off him. We tried selling him a couple of years ago to a woman who "fell in love" with him...within weeks she sent him back saying she can't do anything with him.
Anyway, we found a nice lady who wanted him on loan. She's had him since April but she's just been in touch saying she's thinking of sending him back to us as he's just causing injury to himself, running around the field at anything, he's just very unmanagable at the moment. She has also had a professional trainer in to try and back him but she ended up getting reared on.

What can be done with a horse like this? He is obviously dangerous and has injured people and himself because of his very nervous nature. I don't know if we could cope if he was to come back to us.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Arabs are very flighty animals. I have had arabs and had one very similar to yours... He was supposedly backed when I bought him but had thrown the person backing him so You can't really call it been backed.. That then creates a horse who thinks if he can get rid of the jockey he will be fine... 
I actually cant see him gaining anything from going back to yourself from what you have said.. I also dont think the person who tried to back him could be that much of a professional or he would be back and going on..
What breeding is he and how old was he when you first attempted to back him.. was he long reigned lunged etc?


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

I am so sorry for you and your horse. To be honest there is no point in me going on about the past with your boy as we all learn by our mistakes. It is now that you have to think of and put your horse first. Has he had a full vet check to see if there is anything wrong with him? If there is nothing medically wrong with your horse then you have a few options, unfortunately one of them in my opinion isn't selling him as I don't think you will get any money for him. One option is to give him away to an extremely knowledgeable kind home, or a horse welfare. This way he will start at basics as though he is a complete beginner and brought on the correct way. If he goes to a horse welfare charity they will start at the beginning with him right back to basics on the ground getting him to trust and used to people and bring him on from there. They will then try and school him and back him and if all goes successful he will then when ready be loaned out....... if he can never be backed because he is a danger to others, he would then go on as a companion, they never put a horse to sleep unless absolutely necessary.
Your other option would be to send him away to a reputable school who will do all of the above that a horse charity would do but because your horse has so many problems it will cost a lot of money. 
The last one is where you research a very good Natural Horse trainer and ask them to come and have a look at your boy and see if they think they could do anything to help you while you keep him and you work along side of them

If you do any of what I have mentioned do your research as your horse is going to need a lot of time, patience and understanding.

Good luck please let us know how you get on


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey, 
Just thought I would comment as this is quite a difficult conversation but one I definately think people should try and help with their advice.
I had an Arab and they are 100% my favourite breed! They are the more scatty of breeds but in my opinion more fun and challenging! 
Your arab does sound like he has had a horrible past which I am sure would have contributed to the way he is and his vices. 
I personally think that natural horsemanship and pirelli would be the best bet here. As you say he is very nervous which means anyone with a heavy hand, or even a light hand used in the slightest bit in a heavy way will knock his confidence and his natural reaction would be to get the rider off and to run! You need to teach him to relax and learn naturally, hence the natural horsemanship!
I, personally, would start at the very beginning! Start with leading him around and handling him ALOT and introducing him to all things scary like plastic bags, rugs, pushbikes, anything which he is going to be scared of and let him investigate for himself! tried in an enclosed space say closed on the yard loose or in the school or field! I put a bin bag in my mares stable and always used them around her and that way she could go up to it, sniff it, feel it, all in her own time without being made and realising it wasnt so scary and she is totally 100% bomproof now!
He trusts you like you said and in my opinion means that you are the best person to teach him! Do some basics with him, always stop as soon as progress is made i.e. him walking up to a bin bag and sniffing it. Even if he turns and runs he has got the confidence to look and this is ending on a good note in my opinion! 
Just be very slow and careful and seriously dont push your luck when he is good because this will end badly and 9 time out of 10 in an accident! 
Once you have the basics covered then maybe speak to someone who does natural horsemanship of pirelli and learn with him with the advice and help of a professional!

He has most likely been given up on 1000 times and that being why he is how he is so just give him a chance! It shouldnt be about money but about the welfare of the horse so just give him a chance.

Good luck and let us know how you get on :thumbup:


----------



## CountrySmiths (Sep 12, 2010)

You could try something like Blue Chip Karma, Calm and Condition mix, etc to see if this takes the edge off him.

It might be a good idea having him checked over by the vet - in case their is any medical reason for his nervousness and behaviour.

Other than that I think you might be best to see if you can find a professional equine behaviourist, rehabilitation specialist to see if they can teach him to be more manageable.


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi there..... just caught up with this thread...... Did you get your Arab home ? If so.... how is he doing..... are you taking time with him gently and patiently taking him through the basics ?? Would love to hear from you.... Pamx


----------

